# ATI 5970 question



## jlodvo (Jan 2, 2010)

hello

wanted to ask if anyone has this to on thier 5970, when i look at the info on gpu2 gpuz is saying its on 8x but gpu1 is at 16x, is this a gpuz miss read only or should i be concern that the video card has a problem?







thanks


----------



## F16Mech (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you have two 5970 cards installed? I have one installed and just loaded GPU-Z it only gives me one window of data and the ATI CrossFire box says " Enabled (2 GPUs)" also the Sensors tab has temps for GPU #1, #2, and #3. Not trying to be insulting but does your motherboard support two pci-e slots at 16x, alot of boards don't.    Sorry, I seem to be asking more questions than I'm answering.


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2010)

What motherboard are you using? Usually when a card is running at x8 instead of x16, there is a missed setting in the bios or your motherboard only supports x16 + x8 in CrossFire/SLi configurations.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 22, 2010)

try that with second monitor and fullscreen 3D, or start something windowed that will use 3D clocks...lots of power-saving stuff going on with PCI-E connections with either ATI or nV as of late. Could jsut be power saving.

Erocker..it's a 5970, so board shouldn't have anything to do with it...gpus should have 16x link from PCI-E bridge regardless of board used.


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> try that with second monitor and fullscreen 3D, or start something windowed that will use 3D clocks...lots of power-saving stuff going on with PCI-E connections with either ATI or nV as of late. Could jsut be power saving.
> 
> Erocker..it's a 5970, so board shouldn't have anything to do with it...gpus should have 16x link from PCI-E bridge regardless of board used.



Of course the board could have something to do with it. Some boards only do x16 + x8 / x8 + x8 / x16 + x4. And yes, I know current ATi cards run at x16 2.0. (Roll mah eyes) Good point with the power saving features. In Windows, go to "Power Options" and turn PCI-E power management off.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm. I find that intersting. Of course,  I do not have a 5790, but you'd think that the on-board pci-e chip would still run @ 16x to each gpu, regardless of motherboard used, no? I mean..it only uses one slot...

Hmm. Will have to check into that one. You could very well be right!


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Hmm. I find that intersting. Of course,  I do not have a 5790, but you'd think that the on-board pci-e chip would still run @ 16x to each gpu, regardless of motherboard used, no? I mean..it only uses one slot...
> 
> Hmm. Will have to check into that one. You could very well be right!



Well, you're right too. The PCI-E on the card is always at x16. Some motherboards with two PCI-E slots (P35 chipset for example) are limited to x16 + x4. Now, I thought all x58 motherboards did x16 + x16. Apparently they don't when other slots are filled hence the use of the GT200 chip on some of them.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, exactly what I was thinking. All i know is that my 3870x2's still reported 16x pci-e on D975 8x8(BadAxe1 & 2), but those are far different cards.


----------



## jlodvo (Jan 23, 2010)

its just one 5970 card , was just wondering because i ask in another forum if their 2nd gpuz was reporting 8x instead of both gpu as 16x maybe a mis read on gpuz or a power saving feature on the 5970

i check the secound gpu by clicking the tab on the lower portion on GPUZ to see the 2nd GPU same as when checking in the sensor tab


----------

